# Weird brake problem?



## brewer15650 (May 31, 2007)

ok I have a 2000 GTI 2.0 8v with 24,000 miles on it and garage keep. The guy I bought it off of did some mods to it but never drove it too much. It has mintex pads and some german cross drilled rotors all the way around and everything is like brand new.

It shakes the steering wheel when coming to a med to slow stop but if I press harder or stop suddenly it has no shake to it and feels fine. I also dont feel any pulsating in the brake pedal when I stop slow med or hard and it only feels like the front is the issue. 

For some reason Im thinking it may be a-arm bushings or something with the front calipers.

Is this the reason why Tyrolsport makes a "Brake Stiffing Kit"? 

I forgot to add it has ecs wheel spacers all the way around..... could the wheels spacers cause this problem?

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

This sounds like a rotor issue. If the PO threw on new pads without new rotors, this would happen. A-arm bushings would not cause the steering wheel to shake; they would place odd/improper wear on your tires. You can look at the bushings to see if they are worn; they're easy to see even with the wheel on the car. I had the same issue on my MKIV GLI and it was because of the rotors. Do not buy the stiffening kit, it's a waste of money unless you plan to run your car at the track.


----------



## brewer15650 (May 31, 2007)

Talked to the guy I bought the car from today...... The pads and rotors were brand new when installed. The rotors are Zimmermann brand cross drilled. He said there might have been a couple hundred miles on them before I bought it. Im gonna pull them off and have the run out checked on them. Thanks for the heads up on the stiffening kit.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

brewer15650 said:


> I'm gonna pull them off and have the run out checked on them.


^Yes. I forgot about this.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Could also be worn lower control arm bushings (they age even when the car is not being driven), or wheel alignment.

Check the lower control arm bushings and replace them or replace the lower control arms (check the arms for damage before spending money having the bushing replaced), BEFORE paying for wheel alignment, because wheel alignment would have to be redone if the lower control arms or bushings are replaced.


----------



## brewer15650 (May 31, 2007)

Update: Pulled the rotors and had them cut today they were only slightly warped. No more front end vibrations :thumbup:


----------

